# Has anyone tried homeopathy with their V?



## Miles (May 18, 2011)

Hi, my 14 month-old intact male is having aggression issues with small male dogs. I live in Prague and people here almost never neuter their male dogs- owners communicate with each other and people understand that some dogs are like this. 

We've worked with a private trainer and are starting group classes tomorrow with a trainer who works with aggressive dogs. With respect to aggression, has anyone tried homeopathy IN ADDITION to training? 

Also, some people say if a dog was bitten when they were a puppy, they tend to have more issues with aggression. If they are really "in the moment", I'm not sure if I believe this or not. Thoughts?


----------

